# gabe has found his calling in life



## 371groundie (Jan 7, 2011)

Trenton

if you need somthing wrecked i bet gabe can find a way to do it. looks like he will be part of the house tear down on extreme home makeover this sunday. ive competed with a bunch of the lumberjacks and jills that will be on the show too. 

to bad it runs durring the axemen recap from lastweek.


----------



## maves75 (Jan 7, 2011)

*Gabe is a ramrod..*

I worked with someone who reminds me of Gabe. Capable, sure. But sometimes no matter how hard you push things just don't work out. I really like AxMen! The numbers of shows in these seasons are a little short for me. Remember when a "season" of a show was 20+ episodes? That'd be nice to have 20 odd weeks of AxMen..


----------



## caotropheus (Jan 8, 2011)

Have you guys ever tried to break an half an inch steel cable with an helicopter or a truck? I think the cable broke too easily... of course it was staged for a reality show !


----------



## wvlogger (Jan 12, 2011)

caotropheus said:


> Have you guys ever tried to break an half an inch steel cable with an helicopter or a truck? I think the cable broke too easily... of course it was staged for a reality show !


 
i have done it with a m816 5 ton wrecker but it was a rotted cable

it was a truck just like this


Google Image Result for http://www.tnjmurray.com/vehicle_sales_photos/M816-1.jpg


----------

